# BP tankers



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Did anybody sail with Graham Armitage (blond curly hair, probably bald now) an Engineer from Hull, motorships I think.This would be '73 - 80's.
I was at Junior school with Graham, then he went to grammar school, met up again whilst we were both doing our marine apprenticeships at local companies in Hull and at Tech college. Then when we both met up again for our part 'B' of one ticket .


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

sternchallis said:


> Did anybody sail with Graham Armitage (blond curly hair, probably bald now) an Engineer from Hull, motorships I think.This would be '73 - 80's.
> I was at Junior school with Graham, then he went to grammar school, met up again whilst we were both doing our marine apprenticeships at local companies in Hull and at Tech college. Then when we both met up again for our part 'B' of one ticket .


I should be able to be of some help here, so around which month in 1973 did he go to sea? I presume if you were doing 'shoreside' Marine Engineering Apprenticships (at different Companire) in Hull you probably went to sea on your first ship around the same time?

Which year did you both start your Apprenticeship?

Did he have an elder brother who was a1956 BP Engineering Apprentice, EA Armitage came from Hull and also went to Hull Tech ? ( Tho the age gap is probably too large?)

I have many BP Crew lists 1960/85+ and once locating his name should be able to follow his BP career up to 1980 and have over 1200 ex BP contacts and will possibly know someone who sailed with him.

After all we have the same Christian names.

If you wish you can send me more info through SN's Email/Private mail system.

Graham


----------

